# WOW! And this is what??



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Amazing embroidery technique:

https://www.ignant.com/2012/11/12/multiple-stiches/


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

This is AMAZING!!!! Although the part where it says "millions" of stitches, I don't know..... it would take a looooong time for millions of stitches. A looooooooooong time!

Thanks for posting this. )


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Stephhy said:


> This is AMAZING!!!! Although the part where it says "millions" of stitches, I don't know..... it would take a looooong time for millions of stitches. A looooooooooong time!
> 
> Thanks for posting this. )


...she must be from Brooklyn! LOL! You are welcome!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

So "life-like" it could almost speak.....beautiful.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I can't imagine how long it would take to do but I bet finishing would be very satisfying.


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

This is amazing art! I can't even fathom the painstaking effort to create something so detailed. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Simply amazing! Such patience.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

I just viewed that site. My goodness, that's absolutely amazing, the "works" are like photographs - the talent some people have. Thanks for bringing that to my attention. ????


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

WOWZA! Beautiful art - and I cannot imagine the time it takes to create one portrait. My fingers cramped just thinking about it. Thank you for sending this. Amazing!!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I just bet that Janet Lee could do that.....have you seen some of her work? Amazing
Nice work.....


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

By the time I finished that, my 14-year-old granddaughter would have granddaughters of her own!

Incredible.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

It takes her six months to complete a portrait.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Fantastic work. :sm24:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Gee, I think I prefer this to an oil painting!


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I know from experience how long this must have taken. It is far more complicated than these which I did.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is some serious art work!


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful work. I keep telling myself I'm going to start doing cross stitch again.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Mum7 said:


> I know from experience how long this must have taken. It is far more complicated than these which I did.


WOWZA!!!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Truly an awesome work of textile art! Can't wrap my head around how you could choose & manipulate the exact colors for the shading on the face, skin tone, hair, etc. It boggles the mind!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Truly amazing! Patience of a saint, they say, for the perservence to complete each piece.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Incredible.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

How many times can I type Wow? They are awesome.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

If I were in my 20's, I might have attempted this--and be finishing about now (50 years later)? The completed project is a true work of art. If the "artist" does this for someone else, I wonder what the cost would be?


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Her hair looks so lifelike. Amazing.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

what a beautiful piece of art.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you for this wonderful share.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Amazing work. Talented Lady.


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have done one of these. It does take a long time. Nearly every stitch is a different color.that is why it takes so long . But the results are well worth it. When I started I would questing the colors it would say to use, ie purple or green on a face. But just follow the pattern and it comes out perfect


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh and having said I did one of these,can't do it any more because I can't see the squares in the fabric anymore.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

She doesn't use traditional embroidery stitching; she embodies crewel but with stitching that is hard to explain. You would have to read the article o get it. Some of her stitching is an inch long while others are just dots. Here is a work in progress.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Dusti said:


> Amazing embroidery technique:
> 
> https://www.ignant.com/2012/11/12/multiple-stiches/


Wow! I have no better words!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Mum7 said:


> I know from experience how long this must have taken. It is far more complicated than these which I did.


Wow! These are fantastic. You are brilliant.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazing work


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

it's got to be a labor of love for the amount of time put into them . . . amazing . . .


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yikes! That's gorgeous. I can't imagine how much time and effort went into that.


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

This is called "needlepainting". It is done in silk or cotton. Most of the people who do this technique, myself included, have an art background. We use thread instead of pencil and draw our work as one would using a pencil. The main stitch used is a running stitch. They do take time but usually can be done in 2- 3 months of work. It is the challenge that makes this technique so much fum!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is truly amazing!! This lady is such a fabulous artist, her work is unbelievable!!! All of her "paintings" are so realistic, I had to look at them over and over again to really appreciate her talent!!!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

I have also seen this work done on an embroidery machine and it was called photostitch....took hours and also used thousands upon thousands of stitches


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work. What an amazing artist. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

They truly are amazing. Wow!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

BEautiful


----------



## Medina (Mar 27, 2016)

wow... what talent!!


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

wonderful embroidery, I didn't realise such skill was possible.
thank you.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------

